

1 year of Ramen Music - wlll
http://ramenmusic.com/issue-07/078fc6a01ce55d460e4e94ce327adfde313f2773

======
wlll
The stats on the page for easy reading:

1 year 6 issues $13,000 paid to 75 artists 1100 songs submitted listened to by
13 jury members 44,000 MP3 files streamed 5,000 zip downloads

